# We're under seige in Arizona



## AZ.Hunter8 (Oct 28, 2007)

First, let me apologize to the mods on this site for posting this here. I figured this gets the most traffic and the most views and is important to every American citizen.

I plead that the mods keep this here. 

A law abiding, tax paying Arizona rancher was brutally murdered by an illegal alien on his own land here in the state of Arizona, United States of America. 

Please read the story and video linked here . I ask one favor: Please forward this to every Senator and Congressman in your district. We are under seige here at the border. 

This is a powder keg ready to go off! Pressure Washington and Homeland Security to make this right and start protecting US Citizens. Pressure you Congressman and Senators. This country is about to be overtaken, yet Washington DC is ignoring us here in Arizona, New Mexico, California and Texas. They are not listening to us and now an innocent 3rd generation rancher was killed in cold blood! 

Thank you for your time. 

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2010/03/29/20100329rancher-killed-at-arizona-ranch.html


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Time to call Tom Horn.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Just terrible,...our governments inaction to stop the influx of illegals is criminal.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone really expect that an ALIEN born commander in grief would send troops to quell other incoming ALIENS.........has anyone seen his birth cretificate?


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

Get in line, you should see the numbers of illegals out here on Long Island.

And as far as the birth certificate dude.
Give it up.
Go away.
You're boring.


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

If you guys in border states truly want to get the government's attention on this, you need to start labeling these people as Tea Partiers! Just think if one of those Tea Party terrorists would have brutally murdered a rancher on his own land. It would be all over the news until Christmas! Plus, everyone knows that all illegals are just coming here for a better life, best just give 'em amnesty. Pleae don't argue you racist freaks!


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Well since*



WVDave said:


> If you guys in border states truly want to get the government's attention on this, you need to start labeling these people as Tea Partiers! Just think if one of those Tea Party terrorists would have brutally murdered a rancher on his own land. It would be all over the news until Christmas! Plus, everyone knows that all illegals are just coming here for a better life, best just give 'em amnesty. Pleae don't argue you racist freaks!


Since the El presidente promised to bring the troops home, then let him follow thru with that campaign promise like he did health care and let the troops gaurd the borders.


----------



## DIYbowhunter (Jun 22, 2009)

This is getting out of hand. Can you imagine if any other county invaded us? It would be war. Who gets to decide when to let people get away with breaking the law. We are not racist...we are people who love our country and are tired of watching it get destroyed by "illegals". Can you imagine what would happen to the national and state's dept if we didnt have to give non-American subsidised housing, free public school, free medical, and free food?
All that these people do is TAKE.

We work hard and pay tax's just to watch it get pissed away. When is enough, enough?


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

No racism here. Just use a reciprocating agreement type law for any immigrant's country of origin. We should put Mexico's immigration laws in place for those wishing to come here from Mexico. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100425134758AAzbHWv
Might change some things. Of course we'll have to build more and larger detention centers.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Also don't remember seeing any TEA Party members threaten anyone. If so that would be all over the news. Illegals threaten violence....maybe Pelosi should be talking about this!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDlutO0KK7g


----------



## Oscar Green (Jul 14, 2006)

*illegal immigrants*

In my opinion,our federal government , along with illegal immigrants, is turning our constitution into a suicide pact.Our government should resign from NAFTA and all free trade aggrements. Our government will chase a native born AMERICAN a thousand miles for a minor offense, but give our tax money to criminal illegal immigrants. Vote all incumbents out in the next election. Our congress perfers illegals, send them to live with them.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

hey your under siege in Arizona huh, up here in NY we have almost 2x's the amount of illegals you guys do, about 450 thousand!!:teeth:


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

More places to hide in NY


----------

